# Pong as a Martial Art?



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 1, 2002)

Just found this funny on Budoseek, thought I'd shahre the laughs...

http://www.searchgo.net/silveredge/pong.swf


----------



## MinnieMin (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.astercity.net/~tobik/pingpong.html

This is awesome!


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 1, 2003)

I sent it to a bunch of friends when Scott sent it to me.  Think ... Ninjas  ... and Ping Pong?


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 2, 2003)

It looks more like one of those "The making of the Matrix" documentaries to me.


----------



## kenpoevolution (Aug 5, 2003)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!

That was so cool!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## MinnieMin (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpoevolution _
> *Awesome!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That was so cool!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Glad you had a good laugh.     I don't know others, but if I watch it, I have to watch it twice because it is so funny, once is just not enough for me. :rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 6, 2003)

I loved it!  That cracked me up.


----------



## kenpoevolution (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *Glad you had a good laugh.     I don't know others, but if I watch it, I have to watch it twice because it is so funny, once is just not enough for me. :rofl: *




Same here. I think I watched it like three times in a row.


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 6, 2003)

That was really funny!!  Awesome too!  The guys who made it must have had to understand all those viewpoints very well otherwise it wouldn't have been so neat!  

Robyn  \(^o^)/


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh man...I am so sending this to people.  This is really something to watch.  I wonder if I could get one of the guys in black to help me out during belt promotions....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 17, 2003)

I liked It:rofl:


----------

